# Happy birthday to me!



## SkyFox (Jul 21, 2016)

I got a 2-C Autographic Kodak, Jr for my birthday a couple of weeks ago. I looked it up and it looks like they were produced from the late teens through the 1920s. So as a camera geek, yeah, I had to take pictures of it.


----------



## annamaria (Jul 21, 2016)

Congrats! Cool camera have fun on ur birthday.


----------



## SkyFox (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## SkyFox (Jul 21, 2016)

annamaria said:


> Congrats! Cool camera have fun on ur birthday.



Thanks! Had a great time.


----------



## Beatles2 (Jul 21, 2016)

Happy birthday. And very cool camera.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 22, 2016)

Nice! I've taken pictures of some of my vintage cameras too. The Autographics are pretty cool.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 22, 2016)

My niece knows I love photography and antiques as well. She bought me an old Ansco Shur Shot. I couldn't resist taking some B&W pics of it too. Glad your bd was a good one.


----------



## SkyFox (Jul 22, 2016)

vintagesnaps said:


> Nice! I've taken pictures of some of my vintage cameras too. The Autographics are pretty cool.



It's a great way to merge hobbies!


----------



## SkyFox (Jul 22, 2016)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> My niece knows I love photography and antiques as well. She bought me an old Ansco Shur Shot. I couldn't resist taking some B&W pics of it too. Glad your bd was a good one.



I just looked up the Ansco. I love that look. I can't remember the model, but I saw something made by Sears in the 50s with that form factor. Tower maybe?


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 22, 2016)

Nice. Happy belated birthday


----------

